# RGK Detailing - MK7 VW Golf GTI - Cquartz New Car Detail



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

​*Professional Car Detailing, and Paintwork correction in Scotland, 07500903249, 
​Cquartz approved detailer​*









*The owner of this mk7 Golf GTi contacted me wishing for his new pride and joy to have the best possible start in life, by being properly prepped with durable paintwork protection applied, so opted for our extremely hard wearing Cquartz ceramic coating, which would also be topped with Polish Angel cosmic, for added durability and slickness.

Before any protection can be applied the bodywork is thoroughly washed and decontaminated, the majority of new cars travel a large distance exposed to the elements before they reach the showroom, especially whilst being transported via rail where a number of iron deposits can adhere to the paints surface, these must be removed before the particles begin to oxidize as this can cause permanent damage to the paintwork!

APC is applied to the lower surfaces left to soak in for several minutes before being sprayed off, my snow foam is made up using Reflectology R Series Car Care R1NE this is then applied left to soak, intricate areas around window trims, badges, door shuts, and grilles are then agitated with a soft brush before a thorough rinse, all surfaces are then hand washed using two buckets and Carpros sheepskin wash mitt, after washing and rinsing AS Fallout remover is then applied which is left to soak for several minutes to dissolve those iron deposits, these deposits are then removed with a soft micro fibre cloth, following another rinse any tar deposits are removed, along with any glue residue left behind by the protective film applied applied at the factory to save upper surfaces from contaminants, after more rinsing all surfaces are then clayed, which ensures that all contaminants are removed.



















Although this is supposed to be a brand new car the rubber window surrounds are already looking worse for wear.




























The following images show the wash and decontamination procedure that was carried out.

Lower surfaces soaked with APC.



















Snow foam applied and intricate areas agitated with a soft brush.




























The plush washmitt used to carefully wash all exterior surfaces.










Fallout remover applied and left to dissolve any iron deposits.










Iron residue removed with a soft clean microfibre cloth.










Tar remover used to dissolve any tar deposits, and aid the removal of glue residue.

Before










During










After










Exterior surfaces clayed to ensure all contaminants are removed.










The wheels were then thoroughly cleaned so that the wheel sealant can be applied correctly.

Before





































And rinsed.










And dried.





































Following the washing and decontamination stages the car was moved indoors and the paintwork inspected for defects which would then be rectified, the owner had asked the dealership not to hand wash his car, as this is where the majority of fine scratches can be inflicted on new cars, as such this car only had a few minor marks which required attention, these were removed with care, as well as the complete car receiving a single stage machine polish, this removes very little clearcoat at all, but sharpens the finish and increases the gloss prior to protection being applied.

Before










After





































Once all polishing is complete the oils contained within the polish used must be removed so the sealant can adhere to the paint finish.




























Once I was happy that all the polishing oils were removed the finishing touches and coating could now be applied, Cquartz UK was chosen for its impressive durability in day to day use,



















Once applied CQuartz UK was left to cure overnight, I like to leave a minimum period of 12 hours before touching the coating as applying a product on top of CQuartz any sooner can leave unsightly application lines, smears and shorten the life of the coating.

The next day Polish Angel Cosmic was applied, this is the icing on the cake so to speak, adding slickness to the finish.



















Left to cure on the finish for two hours then the residue is removed with a plush microfibre.























































Remember those faded rubber window surrounds? these were coated with carpro DLUX, reviving the colour and protecting against future weathering for several months.




























Max protect Glass Coat pro was then applied to all of the exterior glass, allowing water and dirt to be repelled, this also aids driving safety in heavy rain.



















DLUX was applied to all unpainted plastic trim and the wheels for long lasting protection, and the tyres were dressed.

These are the finished shots.































































































































This treatment can be carried out in our new secure premises in North Lanarkshire, or at your own address as long as suitable indoor space is provided, to book a detailing treatment for your car please contact myself on 07500903249.

www.rgkdetailing.com

Richard*


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Great to see someone take the time to fully prepare the paint before applying a ceramic coating,a great job well done with the proper care and attention taken.
Great write up with a cracking finish.:thumb:

Andy


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Solid stuff! That looks like white mirror.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Looks crisp! Cracking results as usual!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That looks awesome! I'm hoping mine will be on order by the end of this week! Almost the same spec but in Tornado red (and DSG Auto).

6 Month wait but I think it will be worth it!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

unique detail said:


> Great to see someone take the time to fully prepare the paint before applying a ceramic coating,a great job well done with the proper care and attention taken.
> Great write up with a cracking finish.:thumb:
> 
> Andy


Cheers Andy! as we know when it comes to detailing it is no good cutting corners to save time and offer a cheaper service, it takes as long as it takes, and should be done right the first time round 



Guru said:


> Solid stuff! That looks like white mirror.





luke w said:


> Looks crisp! Cracking results as usual!


Thanks guys.



JBirchy said:


> That looks awesome! I'm hoping mine will be on order by the end of this week! Almost the same spec but in Tornado red (and DSG Auto).
> 
> 6 Month wait but I think it will be worth it!


That will be a very nice car mate, well worth the 6 month wait which I'm sure will be over in no time 

Richard


----------



## Rohit (Aug 6, 2013)

Top work...car looks great. First time seen a Mk7 GTI, not seen one on the road yet!


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

I really like these cars. I know people go on about you can get quicker (m135i etc) for similar money, but this car just looks class. I'd be happy to switch into something like this.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice gloss, top job.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice shine and reflections for a white car. Great work.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Stunning!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Exactly how we like it Richard. Well played mucka.Top job.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks lovely. Can't wait to get my new one


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

That's looking great, nice job:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Great work mate! :thumb:

Just wondering whether the PolishAngel Cosmic will effect the durability of the CQUK?

The reason I ask is I have CQUK on our MINI John Cooper Works and was wondering about the PolishAngel on top :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Reflectology said:


> Exactly how we like it Richard. Well played mucka.Top job.


Cheers Russ, and to everyone else who has commented also 



Bristle Hound said:


> Great work mate! :thumb:
> 
> Just wondering whether the PolishAngel Cosmic will effect the durability of the CQUK?
> 
> The reason I ask is I have CQUK on our MINI John Cooper Works and was wondering about the PolishAngel on top :thumb:


I use Cosmic instead of Carpro reload as my topper, CQUK on its own has quite a rough surface so I like to add something to leave a slick surface, Cosmic on its own is a hard wearing coating, so this only adds to the excellent durabillty that CQUK provides, however i make sure that I dont apply anything on top for at least 12 hours so that CQUK has time to set, any sooner then the CQUK coating can be easily damaged.

Richard


----------



## The Beer Hunter (Aug 11, 2013)

JBirchy said:


> That looks awesome! I'm hoping mine will be on order by the end of this week! Almost the same spec but in Tornado red (and DSG Auto).
> 
> 6 Month wait but I think it will be worth it!


I was going to post this link to you Jon but here you are. :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Rgk Detailing said:


> I use Cosmic instead of Carpro reload as my topper, CQUK on its own has quite a rough surface so I like to add something to leave a slick surface, Cosmic on its own is a hard wearing coating, so this only adds to the excellent durabillty that CQUK provides, however i make sure that I dont apply anything on top for at least 12 hours so that CQUK has time to set, any sooner then the CQUK coating can be easily damaged.
> 
> Richard


Thanks Richard - Mucho appreciated :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Fantastic Rich lovely work.
Great prep and some great products used and the end result speaks a thousand words mate!


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Superb write up. Thanks


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

AaronGTi said:


> Fantastic Rich lovely work.
> Great prep and some great products used and the end result speaks a thousand words mate!





Matty77 said:


> Superb write up. Thanks





colarado red said:


> Stunning work


Thanks Aaron for the kind words, and to others also thankyou for your comments 

Richard


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

I have never heard about topping cquartz with this, will look into it!

Great job, much dedication and a great car too! I am simply inloved with any Golf GTI!


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Would you mind telling me what are the benefits of topping a coating? What is the plus there?


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great results, :buffer: Looks very crisp :thumb:


----------

